# Se puede construir una pastilla para wattmetro bird 43?



## jogyweb (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, consulto si es posible hacer una de estas pastillas o modificar el instrumento para dar uso a un viejo regalo.
Adjunto algunas imágenes de lo que vendria siendo una pastilla.


















Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola amigo, tienes el vatimetro Bird?, porque  no se que facilidad tienes para trabajar en torneria, quizas te salga mas caro que comprar la pastilla en si


----------



## claudio230 (Jul 23, 2011)

Un tapon bird usado en argentina sale alrededor de 100 dolares uno 400 pesos, pregunto cuanto sale tornear una pieza y conseguir los componentes internos segun frecuencia y potencia y luego calibrar eso ademas del tiempo que uno gasta en eso me parece que solo lo haria si tuviera mucho tiempo ocioso y por experimentar sino voy y compro el tapon que necesito saldos claudio


----------



## brumi (Feb 20, 2012)

Recien veo tu pregunta.
Yo hice varias pastillas y me costaron realmente muy poco.
La razon de hacerlas fue que mi generador de RF entrega muy poca potencia y hay muy pocas pastillas de baja potencia. Las primeras fueron simplemente para medir ROE no potencia por lo que solo me importaba eso (el ROE). Es decir no necesitaba saber la potencia, sino solamente ver la relacion entre directa y reflejada, logre que la banda de FM midiera tan bajo como 50 mW , mi generador de 20 dBm o sea era exactamente lo que necesitaba. Todo ello para no tener que trabajar con las antenas con un transmisor de mucho mas potencia. Ademas de la parte estrictamente mecanica necesitas resistencias de las del tipo "morganite" (si de esas antiguas) ya que son las mejores para RF de 56 o 68 ohms, podes utilizar diodos como el 1N60 o AA119 o 1N34 o y mejor un shotkky para UHF 1N5711 por ejemplo. Ahora lo mas dificil la bobina captora que para frecuencias altas es solo una espira o 1/2 y para mejorar la linealidad (mas bien no linealidad) de la respuesta se agregan parasitos que son pequeñas chapitas que bordean la espira y estan paralela a esta. Todo lo demas depende de la frecuencia y la potencia con que necesites trabajar.
Hoy sigo conservando el BIRD y mas de una vez recurro a el para su uso en pruebas de campo aunque para el ajuste de las antenas utiliza un generador de ruido HP para ajustar la frecuencia de resonancia y un analizador Anritsu S331 para el ajuste del ROE. Mucho mas facil, los trabajos quedan mejor pero mucho mas caro tambien. Hoy estoy en mi casa pero si te interesa puedo subir alguna foto de las pastillas DIY.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola colega brumi,que interesante el trabajo que te tomaste en clonar un tapon de bird,me gustaria ver fotos y algun consejo tecnico ,de la tarea que has realizado.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2012)

También me gustaria ver esas fotos ! Por otro lado, un watimetro Bird por estos lares es un LUJO, extremadamente caro para un entusiasta cualquiera.

Saludos

73's


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 5, 2021)

Hola a  todos dejo aca un enlace de un articulo muuuuuuuuuy conpleto sobre los Wattimetros de la marca Bird : BIRD POWER RF
!Son 64 paginas muy afortunadamente ya escritas originalmente en Español!
!Deseo que le gusten y que sea util !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DJ T3 (May 5, 2021)

Es del I.N.T.I. (Instituto Nacional de Tecnologia Industrial) de Argentina.

Lo rescaté en PDF desde las entrañas del Archive.org, es lo mismo que puso @Daniel Lopes


----------



## J2C (May 5, 2021)

.


Bien DJ, yo andaba buscando las escalas del instrumento ya que estoy por realizar una carga de RF de hasta 250W y luego tengo previsto hacer el medidor de potencia en dos etapas: 1º con un instrumento analogico (por eso las escalas) y 2º con Arduino (pero mucho más lento).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

